# Unser Song für Baku



## roroB4 (24. Februar 2012)

Hello...

Gerade eben ist der Österreichische Beitrag für den Sonkontest 2012 in Baku bekannt gegeben worden.

Was haltet ihr davon, wie weit wird Österreich damit kommen??


mfg


http://www.youtube.c...h?v=L_W2tbW64pQ


----------



## Alterac123 (24. Februar 2012)

Gema -.-


----------



## Xidish (24. Februar 2012)

Wenn die Ausstrahlung jetzt schon von der GEMA verhindert wird,
dann wird es wohl auch zukünftig nicht sehr weit kommen.
Es ist halt Musik für die <Geschlossene Gesellschaft>.


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

Gema = totale bild und ton zensur in deutschland für jede firma die denen kein schutzgeld zahlt.

http://www.gamona.de/hardware/aktuelles,sony-music-millionenverluste-durch-gema-sperren-auf-youtube:news,2063525.html


----------



## cefear (25. Februar 2012)

...Im ernst...also mir gefällt das Lied nicht mal und ich hör auch ab und zu mal Sinnlose Partylieder. Jedoch entscheiden beim ESC praktisch ausschließlich Länder die den Text nicht mal verstehen, und das nicht betrunken in Partylaune sondern von Zuhause auf dem Sofa sitzend aus.


----------



## Arosk (25. Februar 2012)

Komisch, ich kann das Video anschauen.


----------



## roroB4 (25. Februar 2012)

Also ich find das Lied toll...

Woki mit deim Popo.....(für Germanen heißt das soviel wie....Wackel mit deinem Arsch......)

Is seit langem wieder mal ne lustige Nummer


----------



## Magogan (4. März 2012)

Hmm, die Musik gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so ... Den deutschen Beitrag mag ich aber auch nicht mehr hören ...


----------



## Kamsi (5. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, die Musik gefällt mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so ... Den deutschen Beitrag mag ich aber auch nicht mehr hören ...



wenigstens war das bei unser star für baku ein richtige castingshow und nicht wie voice of germany wo ne schwarze gewonnen hat nur damit deutschland mit werben kann schau bei uns hat ne schwarze gewonnen wir sind also keine nazis please give us $$$$$

ich finde standing still einen coolen song den kann man immer wieder hören weil er sich nicht wie satelite abnutzen tut


----------



## Derulu (5. März 2012)

woki mit dein Popo


----------

